# Future French National Team > 1992 Dream Team?



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

OK, clearly I jest, but they look to be fairly formidable in the coming years:

PG: Parker/Diaw/Zidane
SG: M. Pietrus/Batum
SF: Batum/Gelabele/F. Pietrus
PF: Diaw/F. Pietrus/Ajinca/Turiaf
C: Noah/Petro/Mahinimi

Their U/18 team just won the European Championship, the same group that won the Under 16 Championship. Add to that the handful of guys you already have that are starring, or at least above-average, at NBA level and you have yourself a team that will give futureistexan a fuzzy feeling downstairs.

And I'm probably forgetting some people. 2008 promises to be the year of the frog.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That's going to be a good team, but better then the '92 Dream Team? Nah.

EDIT: I missed the first line of your post.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

no way they are better than the dream team, but they could win the gold medal. A lot of the younger guys are too skinny to compete with the USA or Argentina. Ajinca hasn't added weight in like 2 years according to NBAdraft.net. is the Zidane realted to Zinedine Zidane of the Soccer team?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I really think they could beat the 92 Dream Team. FIBA rules would give them a huge advantage.

:biggrin:


----------



## ellas_raps (Jan 8, 2006)

¹²³ said:


> I really think they could beat the 92 Dream Team. FIBA rules would give them a huge advantage.
> 
> :biggrin:


no way they beat the 92 dream team. they weren't called the dream team for nothing...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they arent beating any of the dream teams.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> PG: Parker/Diaw/Zidane
> SG: Pietrus/Batum
> SF: Batum/Gelabele
> PF: Diaw/Ajinca/Turiaf
> C: Noah/Petro/Mahinimi


Shouldn't _both _ Pietrus brothers be onboard this squad?


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, it's obvious to anyone who's not totally ignorant of what's happening in basketball world, that France will be the team to beat (except the usual, team USA) in the near future. Aactually they are pretty close already.
Same way Serbia had outstanding generation in their prime like 10 years ago that dominated, and now for quite some time already they are mediocre but overrated (thanks to the achievments of that generation).
Same way Argentina is enjoying one outstanding generation in their prime right now, and they most likely will be back to mediocrity (and probably overrated too) when Manu, Scola, Nocioni and all the guys go down.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I dunno if they're better than France but Spain is pretty good, with Gasol, Calderon, Navarro, Garbajosa, Rodriguez, they're one of the better teams in Europe


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Shouldn't _both _ Pietrus brothers be onboard this squad?


 Yep, good point, forgot about Florent (what a great name).

There also sounds like there are a few future great international players (not necessarily NBA prospects) on those French underage teams. Diot, I remember correctly, is supposed to be the glue that holds them together, and I gather that he is a PG. So have him backing up TP.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

You were being sarcastic about the 92 dream team imitation but I really think they'll be the next Yugoslavia of European basketball


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Hell no buddy. Are u drunk. No one there can match up to jordan, bird, johnson, stockton, pippen.....etc...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Does anybody bother to read the actual post Ostertag put up? His first line:



Greg Ostertag! said:


> OK, *clearly I jest*, but they look to be fairly formidable in the coming years:


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Italy is arriving... Bargnani-Belinelli-Datome-Gallinari... our fab 4... :banana:


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

sbeena long time since I posted but this topic caught my eye. I wrote this over 3 years ago.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28103&page=2&pp=15 

With all due respect Twinkie I dont think they have too much exposure too hockey in the fevalas of Rio or Sao Paulo.The cramped spaces of these towns lends itself to basketball and alot of brazils great soccer players developed their skills here(hence their brilliant close control).

Im just trying to point out that these players will give Brazilian bball an element of athleticism and explosiveness that the majority of European teams will,on the whole, just not have(*France with their large migrant population are the exception,also expect them to break out in the next decade*).Im not trying to start some darwinian debate on these boards.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What will make them so hard to beat is there combination of athleticism (due to migration) and European fundamentals being taught from young age (and not a shoe-company in sight).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They should be good now, but they tend to underachieve for whatever reason.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Australia beat France in the Stankonia Cup.

Australia >1992 Dream Team?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

U guys forgetting Ludovic Vaty?


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

An idiotic thread. Why would anybody compare any team with 92 dream team? there will never be a dream team like that. I think it is impossible that there will ever be a team which wins all the games by at least 50 points and their opponents come to the game with cameras so that they can have photos with these stars. That's impossible, forget about it. Never the USA will be that strong again, and never any other country is going to be. I thin all the countries that have strong basketball traditions, will have nice teams in the future - France, Italy, Spain, Serbia, Lithuania, USA.. Maybe we are even going to have something like the 6 ice-hockey dream teams, who knows? As for Lithuania, the future dream team i see is this: Kleiza (Nuggets), Andriuskevicius (Cavaliers), Kalnietis (he's just turned 20 and he's surely gonna get at least 20 minutes per game in Japan), Gecevicius, Janavicius (both leaders of Lith team, runners up in the U18 championship France has won)


----------

